# Bacterial Vaginosis



## wildflower18 (Jul 22, 2007)

I had posted a few weeks ago about a yeast infection. Well I tried some natural remidies and no luck, so I went for the prescription - Diflucan. Now, i have a bacterial infection








for which they prescribed me an antibiotic cream. I'm still hesitant to take all these meds while BFing. I take probiotics daily and am not sure what to do a) for a bacterial infection to cure it naturally and b) what else I can do to help prevent future infections. I used to get them all the time for 20 years until I started taking probiotics daily over a year ago, but now the benefits of that seem to be wearing off. Maybe it's just hormonal fluctuations at this stage postpartum, but I'm afraid of constant recurrent infections again! HELP!


----------



## tuhraycee (Dec 3, 2004)

Other than oral antibiotics I don't know anything about curing it, but for prevention the pharmacist recommended Acidophilus supplements. They kept them in the refrigerator because they contain the same good cultures yogurt contains. Each pill equals 10 servings of yogurt.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

How about a tampon soaked in tea tree oil?


----------



## Elipsisqueen (May 7, 2007)

I found the "sure cure" for this on a natural remedies website...

-take folic acid and acidophilus
-douche with hydrogen peroxide and water (half and half) every night for a week.

There was a study in Italy (if you search I'm sure you can find it) that found that hydrogen peroxide douching is like, 90% effective.

Dr. Weil talks about tea tree oil as a remedy, too, but he mentions douching with it.

Amcal... have you tried tea tree oil yourself? Did you use pure tea tree oil or dilute it with water? Does it hurt? I think the tea tree oil sounds a littlle more gentle than h. peroxide. I'm not big into douching (actually I've never done it), so the tampon idea sounds good to me.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I am currently doing the tea tree tampons to treat cervical dysplasia. It doesn't really sting - well, I guess there is a tiny tingly sensation for about 5 minutes after it's inserted but after that, I don't feel a thing.

I've done it two ways - mixed tea tree oil into a carrier oil (I used coconut) and soaked a tampon (in a plastic applicator so it doesn't swell too much to be inserted) and I've also done straight tea tree oil and I don't notice a difference at all as far as sensation goes - a bit of tingling for a few minutes and then it goes away and there is no sensation at all.

If you do the tampon, make sure you use a plastic applicator one so that the tampon doesn't swell too big to be inserted.

I would think you could do the same with they hydrogen peroxide - just soak the tampon in the mixture and insert???? I don't know - I haven't read anything about doing that but I have read several articles about doing a tampon soak with tea tree oil.

I have an appointment next week so I'll let you know if it did anything to help the dysplasia.


----------



## Elipsisqueen (May 7, 2007)

Thank you so much for the details. I'm going to try this tonight.


----------



## krissi (Sep 24, 2004)

I was reading about BV recently because I had to write an article about it and came across research that if you apply yogurt directly to your vagina (plain with no additives obviously) then it sometimes is successful in boosting the lactobacilli content down there and getting rid of the infection.


----------



## wildflower18 (Jul 22, 2007)

I was always told not to douche because it can disrupt the natural flora...I'm assuming this is if you don't already have any infections. My flora is already disrupted with BV, so douching may be okay? Thing is, I'm not sure how I would douche without an applicator...do they sell them at the drug store?

Also interested to hear from anyone whose actually tried this. I'm hoping that it won't push the balance over into getting a yeast infection...which is how this all started to begin with.









I think this is certainly worth a try since the vaginal antibiotic I was given is a class C drug...which states right on it that it passes through breastmilk and it is not recommended to be taken while BFing.


----------



## inurl (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wildflower18* 
I was always told not to douche because it can disrupt the natural flora...I'm assuming this is if you don't already have any infections. My flora is already disrupted with BV, so douching may be okay? Thing is, I'm not sure how I would douche without an applicator...do they sell them at the drug store?

Also interested to hear from anyone whose actually tried this. I'm hoping that it won't push the balance over into getting a yeast infection...which is how this all started to begin with.









I think this is certainly worth a try since the vaginal antibiotic I was given is a class C drug...which states right on it that it passes through breastmilk and it is not recommended to be taken while BFing.









Stop assuming stuff about your body and do some easy key-word research on google. You'll be amazed at the amounts of information you can find in just about any area of medicine. I'm not a specialist in vaginal infections per say but I know a thing or two about other areas where natural bacterial flora protects your body from other forms of bacteria that may be harmful to the body. The mouth and intestines contain a small amount of bacteria which fights off infectious agents. When you take a strong oral antibiotic you'll be warned that it causes diarrhea because it will eliminate those bacteria while fighting off the harmful infection (broader antibiotics in general suppress bacterial metabolism so all forms of bacteria may be affected at the same time).

Now hydrogen peroxide is the hydrogen bomb for bacteria if there ever was one - that is because when it comes in contact with fats on the skin it explode into releasing huge amounts of atomic oxygen killing all bacteria in the area.

Vaginal natural flora as you may refer to it acts up among many things against harmful bacteria (it also possesses anti-contraceptive qualities etc.). All this reminds me of some of the autoimmune disease treatments the harshest of which includes irradiating the body destroying the immune system completely.

In your similar case you might want to try some milder treatments before nuking your natural bacterial defenses even if they might already be compromised with a presented infection. Consult your local specialist and do some research of your own. Safety is always in knowledge and understanding of the problems you have.


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

My ob/gyn told me to try baking soda (diluted with warm water) douches once or twice a week to keep the ph at a good level for the flora to re-balance themselves. Also boric acid capsules inserted in the vagina are supposed to regulate ph to avoid overgrowth of bacteria.
I have not tried any of these, so I'm not sure if they work or not.

You should be able to find a drug store/pharmacy that sells a douching apparatus, otherwise you could ask them to order you one, or search online.

Here's a pretty good summary of bv from Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacterial_vaginosis


----------



## wildflower18 (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inurl* 
Stop assuming stuff about your body and do some easy key-word research on google.

I've done the searches even before your suggestion and have found conflicting information about douching. As I've been told in the past, douching is not good for you and should not be done...however, many of the natural treatments for BV, some of those already mentioned here, suggest douching as a treatment. However, what I did find was that douching could push the bacterial infection further into the uterus or fallopian tubes. Therefore, this is not an approach that I feel comfortable with.

I've had problems with infections for over 20 years and they stopped for over a year once I started taking probiotics (which includes lactobacillus acidolphilus) on a daily basis. Now that seems to be failing me and I'm not sure how to best get my body back on track. I have the added consideration of the effects that the typical prescription treatments that I've used in the past may be harmful to my son who is currently BFing. In researching natural remedies, it is hard to sort out what is safe while BFing and what isn't as well. My post on this board was to seek out something that has been tried by others with similar problems and has worked for them. I understand the basics of vaginal flora, I just need a different strategy that works in my current situation.

I've decided to try garlic, as it has antibiotic and antifungal properties. If that doesn't help the symptoms subside within a week, I will try the tea tree oil. If that doesn't work, I may try another natural remedy, but most likely at that point will give in and take Metronidazole.

If anyone has any other suggestions or personal experience, I am still open to hearing alternative treatments. Thanks.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Wildflower - I too have heard that douching is not good for you. And, clearly you have done your research. That's why these forums exist. There is a lot of conflicting information out there so coming here to ask personal experience is very reasonable.

I'm dealing with cervical dysplasia and I too have read about doing tea tree douches. I too am not comfortable douching so I am doing tea tree soaked tampons. I wonder if you could do the same with the hydrogen peroxide?


----------



## Elipsisqueen (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, I've read everything about bv, and I can tell you there's a lot of different and conflicting info. out there. This is one of the best places to ask for natural remedies... Don't feel bad for asking, Wildflower.
I did the tea tree oil mixed with some water soaked in a tampon... I only left it in there a minute or so because I figured I should start out slowly to see if there would be any adverse reactions. The next day, I was clearly better. It is coming back today, so I'm going to do it again and leave the tampon in longer. If this doesn't work, I'm going to try the peroxide in a tampon. Antibiotics will be my last resort.
Probiotics and folic acid have seemed to help quite a bit-- I only have a very mild case right now. HOpefully, the tea tree oil will knock it out completely.


----------



## mint (May 24, 2005)

Hi Wildflower18,

Sorry you are going through this. Here are some places where women are sharing what they do naturally and/or what they have been through with physicians, etc.

Earth Clinic's section on BV:
http://www.earthclinic.com/CURES/bac...vaginosis.html

Bust Lounge - (very large thread with many remedies and experiences):
http://www.bust.com/lounge/index.php...pic=30850&st=0

Susan Weed's Wise Woman Forum has an old thread with lots of good info:
http://www.susunweed.com/weedforum/v...light=bacteria

What worked best for me was boric acid (increases lactic acid) in large capsules inserted (vaginally) each night daily for a week. (This was originally recommended by my midwife.) I got the boric acid from the pharmacy and the capsules in the nutrition section of my local store.

I also take B6, Folic Acid, & Acidophilus daily.

I'm inclined to believe that BV is related to hormones; however, I did just read an article linking mothers with BV to babies with eczema. The study mentioned that perhaps one third of all childbearing women now have BV! They speculate that the reason why has to do with the way we keep our food: "groceries are often heat-treated, and the food is kept in refrigerators." Not to mention the types of foods being eaten.


> Foods that promote the existence of lactobacilli are soured vegetables, such as sauerkraut, marinated olives, capers, and salted pickles, as well as cheese. The industry has discovered that certain living microorganisms are good and therefore add them to certain products under the umbrella term of probiotica.


For the complete article:
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0123175324.htm

BV really looks like a complex situation unfortunately affecting many women.

I hope this is helpful in any way!


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

at first signs of BV i use a peri bottle with 50/50 hydrogen peroxide and water spray on after using the washroom use every pee till it clears up... works everytime


----------



## wildflower18 (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks so much for the links, personal experiences and support!! Much appreciated!! It's nice to know that others are/have gone through the same thing!!


----------



## Elipsisqueen (May 7, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to mention some other things that have helped me. Bathing in the morning and at night and going with out underwear as much as possible (especially at night) make the bv *almost* undetectable. But if I skip one of those baths or wear underwear at night or tight pants during the day, it will creep back up and become uncomfortable. Also, anything that traps moisture down there will make it worse. Pads/pantiliners will make it really bad.
If I were breastfeeding, I'd definitely do whatever I could to stay off the antibiotics since they're pretty hard core. My doctor wrote a prescription for me and I didn't even fill it after I read that it 1. caused cancer in lab rats and 2. made most people on a drug forum I was on sicker than dogs. I personally don't have 7 days to lay around nauseated.

Thanks to the person who put up the link to the Science Daily article!


----------



## wildflower18 (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amcal* 
How about a tampon soaked in tea tree oil?

What is the ratio of tea tree oil to carrier oil that you used? I had read 1:2.
Also, how long do you use them? I had read until the symptoms vanish and in another article, 6 weeks.
How long do you leave the tampon in? Overnight?


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I've done straight tea tree and diluted 1:2 in coconut oil. I've been using them for about 2 weeks but, I'm not treating anything with symptoms. I'm treating cervical dysplasia so I have no idea if it's working or not - won't know until I go to the Dr. later this week. I generally leave it in 6 hours if I'm doing it during the day or over night.


----------



## wildflower18 (Jul 22, 2007)

Does anyone know about how long it should take to see some improvement from the tea tree oil soaked tampons?


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Whoa dude. I am seriously about passing out from the thought of soaking a tampon with tea tree oil and putting it there. YIKES. Please test this on yourself before you commit. That would KILL me.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prettypixels* 
Whoa dude. I am seriously about passing out from the thought of soaking a tampon with tea tree oil and putting it there. YIKES. Please test this on yourself before you commit. That would KILL me.

Why are you about ready to pass out? Tea tree oil is a very common treatment for vaginal issues. In fact, it's a very common treatment for lots of skin conditions as well. It's one of the few essential oils that does not need a carrier oil. But, you don't need to do it straight up - to save money, you can dilute it in a carrier oil.

There really is no pain or burning involved. Maybe a bit of tingling at first but, other than that, there is no sensation at all.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wildflower18* 
Does anyone know about how long it should take to see some improvement from the tea tree oil soaked tampons?

This site says you should see improvement in 6 weeks:
http://www.bacterialvaginosisrecurre..._tree_oil.html


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amcal* 
Why are you about ready to pass out? Tea tree oil is a very common treatment for vaginal issues. In fact, it's a very common treatment for lots of skin conditions as well. It's one of the few essential oils that does not need a carrier oil. But, you don't need to do it straight up - to save money, you can dilute it in a carrier oil.

There really is no pain or burning involved. Maybe a bit of tingling at first but, other than that, there is no sensation at all.

Tea tree oil burns skin on my legs, much less skin inside my vagina, aka mucous membranes. Yikes. I'm glad it doesn't burn you, but don't assume it won't burn anyone, and blithely advise putting a TTO SOAKED tampon somewhere where you can't exactly change things fast. (ie: once your tissues start burning, you can remove the tampon, but the sensation will just have to die off. Not much you can do at that point.)

I have been thinking about this more and it just seems like such a bad idea to me. For one thing, cervical dysplasia; isn't that the precursor to cancer? For another thing, TTO can be toxic in high doses, which a tampon SOAKED with it would be, plus direct access to your bloodstream via tender mucous membranes inside your vagina. I just wouldn't.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/tea...ent-teatreeoil

Quote:

"Tea tree oil should be avoided orally, as reports of toxicity after oral ingestion have been published. When used topically, tea tree oil is reported to be mildly irritating, and has been associated with the development of allergic contact dermatitis, which may limit its potential as a topical agent for some patients."
To each their own and it is your yoni. I'd just mention the risks when you recommend doing it.


----------



## wildflower18 (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amcal* 
This site says you should see improvement in 6 weeks:
http://www.bacterialvaginosisrecurre..._tree_oil.html

Yeah, that's the one that I read too. I know it's only been 2 days, but things seem to be getting worse. I'm thinking about switching to the hydrogen peroxide 50/50 douche. Although I don't like to douche, the one link that was posted seemed to have a high rate of success with this method and taking folic acid and acidolphilus. I'm not used to herbal remedies...I don't want to wait 6 weeks to feel better. Is that selfish?? This is all such a pain...combined with trying to determine what is safe while BFing as well.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prettypixels* 
Tea tree oil burns skin on my legs, much less skin inside my vagina, aka mucous membranes. Yikes. I'm glad it doesn't burn you, but don't assume it won't burn anyone, and blithely advise putting a TTO SOAKED tampon somewhere where you can't exactly change things fast. (ie: once your tissues start burning, you can remove the tampon, but the sensation will just have to die off. Not much you can do at that point.)

I have been thinking about this more and it just seems like such a bad idea to me. For one thing, cervical dysplasia; isn't that the precursor to cancer? For another thing, TTO can be toxic in high doses, which a tampon SOAKED with it would be, plus direct access to your bloodstream via tender mucous membranes inside your vagina. I just wouldn't.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/tea...ent-teatreeoil

To each their own and it is your yoni. I'd just mention the risks when you recommend doing it.

That mayo clinic citation doesn't really say anything other than to not ingest it. Ok. I don't. Of course it can cause contact dermatitis - many, many, many things can. Shea butter does for me - irritates the heck out of the skin on my legs - makes them burn and itch and get dry and tight.

Clearly, everyone should proceed with caution and of course discontinue if irritation occurs. But, it's a very common practice so really, I don't see any need to write warnings all over the place. I trust MDC mamas to have common sense


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wildflower18* 
Yeah, that's the one that I read too. I know it's only been 2 days, but things seem to be getting worse. I'm thinking about switching to the hydrogen peroxide 50/50 douche. Although I don't like to douche, the one link that was posted seemed to have a high rate of success with this method and taking folic acid and acidolphilus. I'm not used to herbal remedies...I don't want to wait 6 weeks to feel better. Is that selfish?? This is all such a pain...combined with trying to determine what is safe while BFing as well.









It is absolutely not selfish. I would do anything I needed to do to feel better. It's recommended at several different sites so it might be worth trying.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## wildflower18 (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, I've dumped the tea tree oil. Didn't seem to help, may have made things worse. Plus, I also read that small amounts of TTO may actually cause antibiotic resistant bacteria.

Here are a few links about BFing and Metronidazole.
_Topical preparations of metronidazole (MetroGel-Vaginal) produce very low serum concentrations in the mother and are not a concern.3_

http://www.mothering.com/articles/ne...stfeeding.html
http://www.otispregnancy.org/pdf/Flagyl.pdf
http://drugsafetysite.com/metronidazole
http://www.druginformation.co.nz/pdf...azole_milk.pdf
http://en.allexperts.com/q/ObGyn-Pre...astfeeding.htm
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21308045/

What would you do? I'm starting to lean towards the Metro since I know it works...if I can prevent a subsequent yeast infection it might be worth it to be done with this!!


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Honestly, I'm all for natural treatments but I do believe safe medications have their place.

Personally, I would do all I could do to get rid of the BV and then work on prevention for the future. - if that meant using medication so I could get rid of the infection, then I would.


----------



## chiromamma (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh Ouch.
How well I remember years of BV...most of my adult life I had a burning, itching crotch. I would get so inflamed that I'd get lacerations on my labia.
It was awful and I so sympathize with anyone who deals with this.
I tried almost every natural remedy suggested so far.
Most offered some symptomatic relief but it did not go away until I got my nutrition and hormones under control.
I take a pretty comprehensive supplement program that includes a multi, mineral, antioxidants, a probiotic and EFA's. I also use a low dose natural progesterone cream every night.
I avoid wheat and most white products in general.
The BV is gone. I'll get a little itchy when I eat crap or drink wine.
The funny thing is, I did not start the nutrition or natural progesterone with the intent of healing the BV. I just happened to notice one day that it was gone and made the connections.


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Chiromamma, what would you say helped most?

I had recurring BV for the first 10 months of my marriage. It was awful. Medication never helped. Using condoms did somewhat (the whole pH balance thing?), but I finally got relief after getting pregnant with my first child. I attributed it to hormonal changes. Three years and another baby later and the BV seems to be coming back. I'm not interested in conceiving right now, so your advice seems like a good option--Only I'm not sure where to start. It's pretty obvious my hormones are out of whack.


----------



## Elipsisqueen (May 7, 2007)

Update on things I've tried...

tampons soaked with tto and water-- seemed to help for a few hours, but didn't get rid of the bv completely

bought a "medicated douche" that contained iodine-- I continue to procrastinate about trying the peroxide-- anyway, I couldn't get the darn thing to spray, so I soaked a tampon in the solution. I've used this twice, and I think the bv is gone. I also continue to take the acidophilus and folic acid, too... I"ll let you know in a week if it's gone for good. Next step, I'd try the peroxide, and then lastly, the metro stuff-- sound much better than the oral medication I was prescribed.

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR SHARING SUCH PERSONAL INFO TO HELP OTHERS!


----------



## cammiekim (Jun 6, 2006)

i know this is an old thread, but i'm assuming some of you still have to deal with BV or that others will come upon this when searching for help!

just wanted to post this link, which describes a study that confirms and briefly explains why hydrogen peroxide works.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14676737

in response to some PPs who suggested that H202 would just nuke all the bacteria (as i would have assumed, too), it explains that instead, H202 is positively associated with the regrowth of GOOD bacteria...

also, i came across numerous references to midwives using it to deal with group b strep in pregnant women, immediately before delivery. anyone ever done that before? just curious.

gonna try it myself for a case of bv. will report back!


----------



## myjo (Feb 14, 2004)

Just be careful with the tea tree oil. I used it during my pregnancy to keep a severe bacterial infection at bay. It worked very well, but I eventually developed a bad allergy to it. It started to cause severe dermatitis (and in an area you do NOT want dermatitis). It might be good to rotate antimicrobials instead of using only one.

As for how to douche, a bulb syringe works okay (you know, the kind you use on the baby's nose?) Of course it has to be dedicated to this one purpose and not ever used for anything else.

Homemade kefir might work better than probiotic pills because the bacterial count is much more diverse. It also contains lots of lactic acid which is good for getting rid of infections. Taking a couple T's a day of raw apple cider vinegar a day is also helpful.


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

i know this thread is old, but a 1:5 dilution of plain old drug store hydrogen peroxide, used 2-3 times daily as a douche, has been show by some stduies to be as effective as metronidazole for BV. safe for pg too!
nak, here is one link http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14676737
their dosage/dilution is different than what i have stated. though.

follow up with probiotics and good genital hygiene. also, you can pass it back and forth during sex.

straight up TTO can be very caustic!


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm having fun with BV and a yeast infection again right now. This past year has sucked! I use a mix of peroxide and water in a peri bottle and if I had a douche bag I'd be douching too! It really does help and if you don't get it in check quickly your yoni starts smelling like a chemical toilet







Last time it got so bad I opted for the Metronidazole, my poor neither regions were scratched raw in my sleep







Last night I was cracking up, my poor yoni has been seriouly itching and it wasn't until yesterday when the smell kicked in that I realized it wasn't just yeast. So last night I got desperate enough that I took a shower and then did a peroxide rinse then rinsed with TTO and water. Then pulled out the big guns cause I was seriously desperate cause I was HURTING down there from all the scratching and even my roids were all flared up. Mixed up Burts Bee's diaper cream, monistat vag cream, hydrocortizone cream, added a couple drops of TTO and mixed it all up and applied. At first it was like ahhhh.... relief.... then holy crap my yoni is burning! Forgot monistat burns, only lasted about 5-10 min and then I was asleep. Things were much better down this this morning and I just did the TTO and peroxide.

Were leaving on vacation for 3 days tomorrow and I won't be able to be mixing stuff up while were gone, think I could just put straight peroxide in a pump spray bottle I would keep in my purse and just do a quick spray each time I used the bathroom?

I've noticed a pattern, I've been getting a BV infection a few days before AF every month, any suggestions?


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homemademomma* 
i know this thread is old, but a 1:5 dilution of plain old drug store hydrogen peroxide, used 2-3 times daily as a douche, has been show by some stduies to be as effective as metronidazole for BV. safe for pg too!
nak, here is one link http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14676737
their dosage/dilution is different than what i have stated. though.

follow up with probiotics and good genital hygiene. also, you can pass it back and forth during sex.

straight up TTO can be very caustic!

Wait a sec, they douched with straight peroxide? Its got a 97.8% cure rate? Thats better then the metro! Metro is only like 80% if I remember right.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

ok, first, douching with hydrogen peroxide burns a bit but a few minutes of burn is worth a cure! That said this thread set me off on a research stint tonight, metronidazole only has a cure rate ranging from 61-82% didn't matter if it was oral or the gel.

On the other hand, douching with 20-30ml of Hydrogen proxide 3% nightly for 7 days cured BV in 97.8%! AND it restored the natural PH in 98% and restored the naturally occuring lactobacillus (which produce hydrogen peroxide naturally and kill off BV) in 100% of cases.

From the above pubmed link:

Quote:

RESULTS: The results clearly show that the use of hydrogen peroxide in vagina can eliminate the main symptoms of bacterial vaginosis, and in particular the malodorous leucoxanthorrhea in 89% of cases at 3 months after the end of treatment, a result that is comparable to that obtained using metronidazole or clindamycin as a vaginal cream. Moreover, hydrogen peroxide facilitates the restoration of normal vaginal bacterial flora (represented by H202-producing lactobacillus) in 100% of cases and normal acid pH (pH<4.5) in 98% of cases; it also fosters the disappearance of clue cells from vaginal smears and anaerobic pathogenic flora from vaginal secretions in 100% of cases. The amine test became negative in 97.8% of cases. All results underwent statistical analysis and were found to be statistically significant. CONCLUSION: Hydrogen peroxide represents a valid alternative to conventional treatments for recurrent bacterial vaginosis, and associates the absence of collateral effects with low costs, excellent tolerability and real therapeutic efficacy.
Now why isn't this commonly known?! I suffered for ages, I read every where on line and never saw this. I saw something about using a peri bottle to spray the outside but it never totally killed the infection. What I needed to do was use it INSIDE! We need a sticky on how to cure BV!


----------



## myjo (Feb 14, 2004)

Thank you Satori! I will be trying hydrogen peroxide now. I've only been keeping mine at bay, but never curing it. Hopefully I can say goodbye to it now.


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

How do you treat your male partner to not spread it back and forth?


----------



## wildflower18 (Jul 22, 2007)

I came to check on another thread and was surprised to see this one still alive. Just thought I'd post what finally worked for me.... I used a tampon soaked in apple cider vinegar during the daytime and then inserted yogurt mixed with a lactobaccilus tablet using a medicine dropper during the nighttime. I also increased my oral intake of probiotics. I take a mixed probiotic and also included an additional 2 capsules of lactobaccilius acidophilus. I ended up taking it for about a week and a half and it seemed to work. I'm afraid to have sex again as this had cured it previously until DH and I DTD. I guess it was enough to throw off my Ph balance. I think that having sex infrequently is actually problematic...if we'd have sex more often I'm think that I may adjust my Ph balance....at least that's what seemed to happen when TTC.

BTW - TTO for me actually made things worse. The sensation initially felt good, but it did nothing to alleviate the problem and I actually felt worse the next morning after using a TTO solution soaked tampon.

farmlife - I don't think that it's typically an issue of your partner being infected, although I guess it's a possibility. For me, I think that the sperm is acidic and causes my Ph balance to be thrown off - causing the bacteria to be able to grow.


----------



## my3girls31 (Dec 3, 2008)

I am a mother to 3 little girls







: I have been suffering with recurrent Bacterial Vaginosis for 7 years. I have tried every prescribed medicine known to man of which none have worked for me! I have had my cervix frozen which was recommended by my obgyn and that did not work either. I also had a ruptured ectopic pregnancy and had I not gone to the emergency room that day the doctors said I would have died due to the amount of blood I had lost internally. This was all caused by having this stupid infection that doctors seem to know nothing about! They say it's not related to hormones or your diet but I find that very hard to believe. I am at my wits end with this annoying infection







: so I have chosen to do my own research and hopefully find a CURE and am wondering if anyone has tried the injection of cefoxitin which is suppossed to break up bacteria in the body and if they have had any success with this method? Thank you for any suggestions


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my3girls31* 
I am a mother to 3 little girls







: I have been suffering with recurrent Bacterial Vaginosis for 7 years. I have tried every prescribed medicine known to man of which none have worked for me! I have had my cervix frozen which was recommended by my obgyn and that did not work either. I also had a ruptured ectopic pregnancy and had I not gone to the emergency room that day the doctors said I would have died due to the amount of blood I had lost internally. This was all caused by having this stupid infection that doctors seem to know nothing about! They say it's not related to hormones or your diet but I find that very hard to believe. I am at my wits end with this annoying infection







: so I have chosen to do my own research and hopefully find a CURE and am wondering if anyone has tried the injection of cefoxitin which is suppossed to break up bacteria in the body and if they have had any success with this method? Thank you for any suggestions

Do this AND put the mix in a peri bottle and rinsing down there every time you pee will kill it (trim the hair to help ensure the skin is coated and not just the hair) and has a 98% cure rate and studies show something like 95% are still BV free 3 months later.


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

I had been dealing with this for about 6 mo's!! I called myself fire crotch.

I tried everything.

Don't go to be with any pants on!! Thats it!! That simple!! Not even under wear. I finally realized I was scratching in my sleep and wouldn't do it if it was bare. It was finally gone!! Who woulda thunk all I had to do was take my pants off!! Wear no undies and only cotton if you have to. Only use *completely natural* pads too.

When I was severe the only thing that helped was liquid acidophylis applied directly to area and the super charged pro-biotic Primal Defense. It's like taking a pill of dirt!!

I would really stay away from harsh things like tto and peroxide. I don't even use soap. I am 2 days out from my period and still no sign of it!! ( my periods were the only time it didn't bother me for the full six months.

The script your doc prescribed is extremely dangerous for nursing... be careful!! Any cream that has steroids in it is also not safe for bf'ing.


----------



## myjo (Feb 14, 2004)

Here are the possible side effects of cefoxitin:

*Possible side effects of Cefoxitin :
All medicines may cause side effects, but many people have no, or minor, side effects. Check with your doctor if any of these most COMMON side effects persist or become bothersome:

Diarrhea; nausea; vomiting.

Seek medical attention right away if any of these SEVERE side effects occur:
Severe allergic reactions (rash; hives; itching; difficulty breathing; tightness in the chest; swelling of the mouth, face, lips, or tongue); bloody stools; decreased urination; dizziness; fever; hoarseness; pain, swelling, or redness at the injection site; red, swollen, or blistered skin; seizures; severe diarrhea; severe nausea or vomiting; stomach pain or cramping; unusual bruising or bleeding; unusual tiredness; vaginal irritation or discharge; vein inflammation; white patches in mouth; yellowing of the eyes and skin.

This is not a complete list of all side effects that may occur. If you have questions about side effects, contact your health care provider. Call your doctor for medical advice about side effects. You may report side effects to FDA at 1-800-FDA-1088. You may also report side effects at http://www.fda.gov/medwatch.*

There are natural methods discussed in this thread that work much better. My personal preference is to use energy balancing treatments such as homeopathy, Bach flowers, reflexology, acupuncture, or anything that works along the same principles. Unless you get the energy balanced, it will keep coming back.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_mich* 
Any cream that has steroids in it is also not safe for bf'ing.

Care to back that up? I disagree.


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Satori* 
Care to back that up? I disagree.

I read it straight out of a pharmacist's book at my local pharmacy with the pharmacist. I wouldn't know where to find it on the web.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_mich* 
I read it straight out of a pharmacist's book at my local pharmacy with the pharmacist. I wouldn't know where to find it on the web.


Pretty much EVERY DRUG says that in the PDR, its a CYA thing. I'd check with Hales before telling a mom its dangerous becasue very few drugs are when it comes to BF and when its a cream there's even less to worry about since very little is absorbed systemically.


----------



## JillChristina (May 24, 2004)

THANK GOODNESS for this thread!

I'm coming here (late, I know) for a little affirmation, I think. Here's my story:

A few weeks ago I had what I thought to be a yeast infection. I know now that it was BV. I started loading up on probiotics and the symptoms that were bothering me (watery discharge, itching, odor) went away. I had an unrelated visit to the OB/GYN and in doing a culture, the BV infection was detected. I was given a prescription for metronidazole yesterday. I took one dose this morning but am seriously leaning towards *NOT* taking any more. I should never have taken the first dose until I was finished researching but what's done is done.

I've been reading up on BV, metronidazole, and natural treatments. I feel that since my obvious symptoms were cleared up when I used the probiotics, there's really no need for me to take an antibiotic (which is likely to cause a yeast infection). And metronidazole seems like such a serious medicine. Plus I'm still nursing my 2 1/2 year old. Granted, I could take the meds in the morning and night AFTER I nurse her but it's still a concern for me.

My current plan is to discontinue the metronidazole, continue with my probiotics, and treat any symptoms that may pop up with a more natural treatment (i.e. peroxide). Am I crazy? I know that courses of antibiotics should be completed but I don't want to take 6 1/2 days more of this med JUST for that reason.

Thanks for listening to all that. I feel better having typed it all out. Sometimes I just doubt myself but I really feel like this is the right course of action for me.

Jill


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

We stopped bf'ing my hormones are raging and it's back!! Full force!! Not wearing pants is not helping and revisiting this thread I feel like there is some crazy epidemic going on. Maybe women just don't normally talk about the issue and that's why a 4 page thread on the subject is stunning me.

Ladies does anyone know why our ph gets unsettled to a point of no return. Imagine the wonder drug that just balances it. I have been fire crotch now for 8-9 months with maybe 1 month of normalcy. WHAT IN THE WORLD????

I miss sex! I miss peaceful sleep!! I miss ph balance!!!


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Satori* 
Pretty much EVERY DRUG says that in the PDR, its a CYA thing. I'd check with Hales before telling a mom its dangerous becasue very few drugs are when it comes to BF and when its a cream there's even less to worry about since very little is absorbed systemically.


From what I read and how it was explained to me by a bf'ing pharmacist is that the drug has not been thoroughly tested to prove safe or dangerous. In my opinion when it comes to pharmacuticals that is dangerous!


----------



## 3lilpunkins (Oct 3, 2008)

OOHHH, I'm so happy for this thread. I've had BV reoccurring for like 4 yrs. they keep giving me flagal. It clears up for a mo. or 2 then its back. You can't take flagal while BFing, so I've had BV for about 6 mos. untreated b/c I'm not sacrifing BFing for BV. I know I could pump n dump, but he wont take a bottle and I'm afraid to risk him refusing the breast.

Anyway, I have read that douching every other day w/ garlic & TTO, and douching on alternating days w/ probiotic, (only reason I haven't tried this is b/c I dont have a douche bag







)

*What's w/ the tampon thing? Is there some benefit to using a tampon over douching???*


----------



## 3lilpunkins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hold on a sec! if you can pass it back n forth during sex, the partner must be treated too. (DH never was, thats prob. why I keep getting it!)
So what the heck do men do to get rid of it?????


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

It might be hormonal. I had recurring BV and it did not stop until i quit birth control pill. I do fine on a mini pill but any combo pill and i get BV every single time, plus bladder infections.


----------



## lunar forest (Feb 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3lilpunkins* 
Hold on a sec! if you can pass it back n forth during sex, the partner must be treated too. (DH never was, thats prob. why I keep getting it!)
So what the heck do men do to get rid of it?????

Is that even true? I keep hearing conflicting information there. I don't think anyone can prove that you can get it from your partner - or am I wrong there? I'm sure sex can upset the delicate rebuilding ph balance but my understanding is that men are not carrying the infection and reinfecting you, but a female partner can.


----------



## mama_mich (Jun 10, 2008)

Men can pass yeast infections but neither the gyno or nd has said anything about bv. They both said to use a condem so the acidity of his "stuff" won't further bother mine. But seriously how can you even imagine sex when your crotch is in this state? I MISS it!


----------



## lunar forest (Feb 20, 2003)

I read on this site that it is unlike yeast infections in that it is not passed from male partners. But rather that sex can disrupt the ph balance. That makes sense but I don't know that it's factual or not. I've heard to use a condom but I have a latex allergy.







: so that's not going to happen. woah is me. My vag is not painful or even in too much discomfort currently but I don't want to mess up what I'm trying to do. It's frustrating.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Male ejacualte is alkaline to ensure the spermies live. Vaginas are meant to be acidic. Some women have luck if they use condoms or use the withdrawl method, which help preserve the acidity.


----------



## KK'sMommy (Apr 13, 2008)

It could be atrophic vaginitis. I had this when I was a couple of months post partum and breastfeeding. They gave me some estrogen cream, but to be quite honest, I never used it. It went away on its own after a while. No big deal.


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KK'sMommy* 
It could be atrophic vaginitis. I had this when I was a couple of months post partum and breastfeeding. They gave me some estrogen cream, but to be quite honest, I never used it. It went away on its own after a while. No big deal.

I've been wondering about this--what causes this?


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prettypixels* 
Tea tree oil burns skin on my legs, much less skin inside my vagina, aka mucous membranes. Yikes. teatreeoil[/url]

To each their own and it is your yoni. I'd just mention the risks when you recommend doing it.

I agree.

Even tea tree shampoo kind of burns my scalp.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3lilpunkins* 
Hold on a sec! if you can pass it back n forth during sex, the partner must be treated too. (DH never was, thats prob. why I keep getting it!)
So what the heck do men do to get rid of it?????

I read that you should abstain from sex, or use a condom, for 1--3 months.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Rockwell has a BV protocol in their Women's Health Section with boric acid and ACV and probiotics, lots of good info there.


----------



## Twopeaedpod (Oct 28, 2007)

I am dealing with a case of BV right now.
I have started the 30ml of Hydrogen Peroxide douching for a week.
I'll report back my results...wish me luck!


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Haven't read the first few pages of the thread, but I wanted to say that I've had good luck using garlic suppositories for BV And rinsing with water/acv in the shower. I follow up with acidopholus tablets (inserted) after the infection has cleared to reestablish healthy flora.


----------



## ishereal (Sep 12, 2007)

I am going to began treatment tonight, I will use the peroxide and water mix...
Has anyone heard of using baking soda to help restore ph balance?


----------



## PiaBallog (Jun 8, 2010)

Bacterial vaginosis has a lot of the same characteristics as a yeast infection, but it is not the same thing. This vaginal infection is not a sexually transmitted infection but rather is a disruption of the Ph balance in the vagina. When you want to get rid of this infection, understanding the causes will help you to find the cures more easily.

There are good bacteria in the vagina that naturally produce hydrogen peroxide. This bacteria kills the bad bacteria that causes bacterial vaginosis. When there is a disruption in the acid balance in the vagina, the bad bacteria can start to reproduce very quickly. The bacteria will coat the walls of the vagina and, the most noticeable symptoms of this infection will be a white discharge and a strong odor.

There are many things that can cause this imbalance in the body. Thongs or tight clothing that rubs against the vagina and anus, new sex partners, improper hygiene, and a change in diet are some of the most common causes of the infection. In addition, pregnant women and women with sexually transmitted infections are also susceptible to the infection.

The medical and natural treatments that work effectively for yeast infections will not work on bacterial vaginosis. Although some physicians prescribe antibiotics, these can sometimes make the imbalance worse and the symptoms will continue. When left untreated however, this infection can cause itching, swelling, and difficulty for women who are pregnant. Therefore, it is important that the right treatment plan be found and used.

One of the reasons that home remedies are very popular for treating this infection is that it is usually recurring. Until women reach menopause, they can disrupt the pH balance in their vagina very easily. A person who gets the infection will want to evaluate what external things are causing it, such as thongs or tight clothing, and make changes to the wardrobe. In addition, it may be helpful to increase vaginal hygiene to make sure that no bacteria are entering the vagina that can cause a disruption.

One of the ways that a person can control outbreaks of bacterial vaginosis is to learn what the triggers are for the infection. Some people find that using a pH kit made especially for measuring the pH balance in the vagina. If you have a problem identifying triggers for the infection, using the pH kit on a regular basis will help you to identify what the triggers are.

For many women, their active lifestyle is one of the main triggers. When you are not getting the proper nutrients and vitamins in your body, it will become imbalanced. This, coupled with stress, will cause the pH balance in the vagina to shift and the bad bacteria to begin to take over.

Antioxidants are very helpful in keeping the body flushed of the toxins that kill the flora in the vagina. In addition Vitamins A, C, D, E, and B-complex taken on a daily basis will keep your body in a more balanced state. Among the other minerals and nutrients that are very effective in increasing the pH in the vagina are Acidophilus, and Folic Acid supplements and eating plain yogurt.

Avoiding foods that increase bacteria and yeast in the body will help you to alleviate the bacterial vaginosis. These foods include those that contain mold, fermented foods, alcohol, cheese, and other foods that contain yeast organisms.

Switching underwear when you exercise or go to the gym to loose fitting briefs will keep a thong or bikini underwear from rubbing the vaginal area. In addition, it is important to shower after exercising so that creases and folds in the skin does moist and warm which can often make an infection worse.

One of the methods to relieve the swelling and itching from an infection is to put cold compresses on the area. Using Vitamin E oil, topical cream, or powder is also soothing. In addition, Aloe Vera gel can be effective if the area is not raw.

It is important to treat bacterial vaginosis right away. The infection will not go away on its own and treatment will relieve the burning, itching, and discharge very quickly when the formula that works for you is found. In addition, some people find that putting plain yogurt in a tampon tube and squirting in the vaginal area will bring the pH into balance within a few days.

Some people get the infection from environmental triggers. Sitting too long can cause pressure and rubbing on the vagina that can irritate an infection. In addition, stress can often trigger an imbalance in the pH in the body. By taking vitamins and minerals that will help to maintain balance in the body, it is often possible to reduce the physical effects of stress.

Talking to a health professional about the different options available for effectively dealing with bacterial vaginosis, identifying triggers and learning how to avoid them, and creating a plan to maintain a healthy and balance body, will be the most effective way to avoid reoccurrences of the infection. In some cases, you may need to see the assistance of a medical professional who will provide you with further details and information about the medical treatments that may be available.


----------



## Subhuti (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mint* 
What worked best for me was boric acid (increases lactic acid) in large capsules inserted (vaginally) each night daily for a week. (This was originally recommended by my midwife.) I got the boric acid from the pharmacy and the capsules in the nutrition section of my local store.

I will second this approach. I have a friend who had a chronic yeast infection and had her pharmacist, per her GYN's intructions, compound capsules of boric acid. It's the only thing that works for her for yeast infections.

Likewise, I've mixed earwashes for my dogs' bacterial infections that include boric acid to kill the bacteria.

I just wanted to add, when I had a mild bacterial infection, my doctor said that it was the ONLY time it was OK to douche. He said do just one or two vinegar and water douches, they are available from the pharmacy.

Good luck


----------



## Kim Allen (Jun 28, 2008)

Ugg I am really relieved to find this thread.

I had a horrible Yeast infection about a month or so ago and it took a little while to get rid of with 3 day treatment,yogurt,and peroxide douches.

Now I have a BV I have had two of these before and It seems to be from hormones.... I am so tired of them. I used to would go to the Dr for them but with no insurance and frankly I would really like to beat this on my own so I know what to do next time.

I am using the peroxide/water mix but its really burning me









I think I will pick up some Garlic and Acidophilus.... I really would like my lady parts to go back to normal.









Any other suggestions??? BTW I am BFing and I am having horrible mood swingeyness ( yes thats right I made it up lol) So I am almost certian it is a hormone inbalance. What could be done for that???


----------



## Stacey247 (Jan 24, 2005)

I had a BAD case of BV a few years ago. I felt like my doctor was just guessing at treatments. I went through two rounds of antibiotics, which didn't help.

After doing my own research, I found that the BV bacteria cannot live in an acidic environment. I loaded up on cranberry pills, drinking cranberry juice, and taking lots of probiotics. At the same time, my husband took a round of antibiotics. I have not had a recurrence.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Lactobacillus colonizing the vagina is the body's natural design to keep the area acidic, it produces hydrogen peroxide continually.


----------



## ee_lime (Apr 14, 2007)

I have not read through this thread, but I wanted to post my success story








After both births (but not while I was pregnant)I would get what seemed to be a mild infection after having sex. Looking back I am pretty sure it was my estrogen levels. I tried yogurt tampons which seemed to help quite a bit, but I didn't want to keep treating it after the fact, I wanted it to not happen in the first place. Some guy had posted on a forum that his wife had luck with taking vitamin B, so I thought what the heck..I'll give it a try.

I bought a quality multi B vitamin and took two at the first sign of an infection and within 12 hours everything was back to normal! And it worked the second time too! I decided that I would take a daily preventative rather than waiting and I never had any more problems. I took a daily for a few weeks and then stopped. I think that the few weeks gave my vaginal flora time to find a healthy balance and I no longer (for almost a year now) need to take it!

I hope this might help someone else


----------



## lorelei (Dec 31, 2004)

I went to the Bust lounge forum posted by OP, and found relief! One recommendation over there was to try Astroglide lube, as it has a pH of 4, which is pretty acidic. And it worked!

OMG- I am so glad to have found a quick, non smelly, non messy, not pain in the rear way to deal with this. My lady bits were so sore and irritable yesterday, if I thought it woulda helped, I'd have used a wire grill brush to scratch! Anything to stop the maddening irritation!!!

So it may not be a be all end all solution, and it might not work for everyone, but it was virtually instantaneous relief for me, and I wanted to share. In case anyone else is dealing with the horrific, annoying, grossness of bv.

I applied a small amount internally and externally, a little of this stuff goes a very long way. And within about 10 minutes, my lady business was feeling like normal again. WOOT for Astroglide!

ETA: I'd been trying to treat (what I thought was likely an oncoming yeast infection) for about a week with yogurt, probiotic suppliments, garlic gels orally and internally, and finally for about 3 days with monistat 7, with no relief whatsoever. I actually found the monistat made things worse, as after using that for a couple days my labia were very painful and felt almost raw or blistered. Sorry if this is sort of graphic, but you ladies who've btdt know what I mean. It is torturous! So happy to have found a quick means of relief. YAY!


----------



## HappyLoveMama (Sep 13, 2008)

I had bv recurring for a little while as well, and ended up using metro gel cream twice. It didn't go away with the first round...obviously I kept going in for vaginal cultures to confirm if it was gone or not. Metro gel is pretty safe from what I read. I wasn't too crazy about it taking it while bf but the antibiotic pill (flagyl) was not an option at all while bf. But I did make my husband take flagyl while I was being treated since there are conflicting studies weather or not we pass it during sex. I think that kicked it for good. I just asked my OBGYN to call in the script for me and hubby gladly took it.


----------

